# Who grooms their own poodle?



## cportwine (Jun 14, 2010)

I use to groom my dog I had before and got ok at it...enough to keep her happy and looking good. But, that dog was not a poodle. I was thinking with my new pup that I would do the shaved nose and ball tail, shave tips on the feet and let the rest be a little bit longer. From what I read this is a puppy cut. 

So, what do you think? Will this work. I am not going to be showing her or anything. I just want to keep her mat free and happy.... 

Anybody else do their own grooming? and any advise on poodle grooming would be great..


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

*raises hand* 
I groom my poodle!  Of course, I'm a total newbie at it, but we're learning and I love it! 
Shaving the face, feet, and tail are perfectly fine and something most people can learn very easily. It's good to keep up with your poodle's grooming needs.  

Personally, the Ridgewood Standard Poodles Grooming page helped me a BUNCH in learning how to do the basics on my poodle. It's got a ton of informative, clear photos and directions. Love it! I still use it on occasion as a reference to be sure I'm doing things right lol. 
Grooming the Standard Poodle 
Everything you could need for the basics!  Good luck!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I groom my poodles at first it was for fun ( I love the personal one on one time) and now that I am up to 5 spoos it has become a necessity,grooming bill or dinner hmmmm.....late::eating: well that's a no brainer the dogs must look good:beauty: ha,ha!!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I groom my own poodles, too. I have two toy poodles. I loved the groomer who used to do my silver boy, but she quit to have a baby. The other groomers were good, but I had to leave my boy with them for two many hours, so I decided to take up grooming again. You can do it. Practice makes perfect, or at least reasonable. If you don't like some of your early attempts, remember poodle hair grows back quickly. One thing that helped me was getting an inexpensive grooming table from Pet Edge. I used to use a card table many years ago. The height of the grooming table is much easier on my back, expecially with small dogs. I think a puppy cut is a good place to start learning for you and your puppy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I groom my own standard, but my job is a groomer so I can't stand him not looking groomed lol.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I do the grooming on the dogs I am an not showing.

And I am working on grooming Charly, he is in continental.

I do FFT on all of them though.


----------



## cportwine (Jun 14, 2010)

I shaved her today. Just the face, feet and some of the tail. She turned out ok. I am concerned about the number the sheers did on her feet and face. My other dog would have a few marks but not as many as my poo got. So, of course that bothers me. But it is a close cut and she doesn't seem to mind them. 
Anyway, I posted pics in the picture part on here.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I groom my poodles too. In fact, he's never been to a professional groomer yet (he's 7 months now). There is a learning curve, but luckily the hair grows back if I make a mistake.

What type of clippers did you use to shave the feet (I assume that's that you meant when you said sheers)? What size blade? The feet are sensitive, so you need to be gentle with the clippers and not use a lot of pressure. You also need to be careful that the clipper blade is not getting hot, which can burn the skin.

I noticed in your picture thread that you said you were thinking of trying to clip the feet with scissors. I would not do that, they are very sharp and it would be hard to safely get between the toes, not to mention, I just don't think it would work well period. I am not a groomer, but I can't imagine trying to trim my poo's feet with scissors.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I have groomed all of my poodles since 1986. I groom for pet and show cuts. A Puppy cut is a bit longer then a Kennel cut or Sporting cut. You can see many examples of the different clips that my poodles have been in, just google Patriot Poodles. Depending on skin sensitivity depends on what blade size I use for face, feet, tail, tummy. Typically size 30 is most popular and works with comb attachments best. Sensitive skin types I use a size 15 blade, all others usually get 30 or 40. I use a 40 or 50 blade on feet because they will less likely catch and cut the skin. PM me if you would additional details on grooming.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I couldn't afford all my dogs if I wasn't a groomer. I am anal about it though. I can't stand for them to not be clean and pretty.


----------



## bertadel (Jun 18, 2010)

I groom my mini. I've gotten better. I get many compliments. I get short areas around the face but it grows in a few days and look perfect. Have fun.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I do my two spoos fft and will in time learn to do the rest of them. Bless my co-owner's heart (Arreau) has been doing the full grooms and is working on teaching me how to do it. I am indeed fortunate. I love the ability to keep them looking nice.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

I am just learning how to groom my own poodles. I did my first ever full groom on Clover the other day. I did just a basic kennel clip on her with a 1" guide comb, and then went back and tidied her up with the shears. I'm still trying to work on her topknot. I've been doing FFT on both dogs for some time, and am finally getting better at it, and more confident each time I do it. I've gotten alot of great advice on these boards, as well as utilizing books, dvd's, youtube video's, grooming forums, websites, etc. Honestly, for my first groom, I think Clover looks pretty decent. I thought I would do alot worse. LOL!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I groom Liberty too. I got the Shirley Kalstone book and use that to help set lines. I also find pics of dogs I really like the look of and try to imitate it. I'm SO not a pro though. . . after almost every clip there's something I really don't like, so I'll go back and fiddle around, and about a week later, after a few days to look at her and fiddle with her coat a little she looks pretty good. I do her fft every 2 weeks, and the rest of her about every 6. I really like for her face to be smooth. It bugs me at about 2 weeks. The best thing is, if you mess up, it's just hair and would grow back. I'm wondering what type of clippers you have though, if they're "doing a number on his face and feet." If they're cutting him, or leaving a rash, they're too close. If he has to experience that, he will learn to hate grooming, which will make your job a lot harder. Eeek! I also have a grooming table, a set of clippers and shears. It's worth it to spend the money to get supplies that are good.


----------



## gerrifrank (Jun 20, 2010)

*Poodle Grooming*

Hi there,

I am new to the forum and I also trim my standard poodle. I think it is a big job... it seems to take way too long to do. I have had my clippers now for about 7 months and they seem to already be dull so the last trim took forever.

I would love to get advice and suggestions for how to do this process more quickly. I do not have a trimming table so I feel like I have to wrestle my dog more that usual which could be part of the reason it takes so long.

Gerri


----------

